# Outdoor Kitchen



## texasdave (Aug 15, 2005)

Any one here build there on cabinets including drop in grill and side burners? I have found metal framing but am concerned about rust since we live on the water. Any one build their frame with PT wood I know there is concern about fire hazard with wood. Looking to build something simple straight counter with a grill and double burner area for prep work. No sink or fridge? Any thought would be greatly appreciated.

Texasdave


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*outdoor kitchen*

granitegirl.com 
look at our website


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

use cinderblock for your frame, then stone veneer over that


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

They make fire retardant lumber.


----------

